# E-Motor welche Batterie ???



## Berlinerstar (21. April 2010)

Hi Leute #h

Ick hab mir nen Rhino VX 54 Trolling Motor zugelegt.
Meine Frage welche Batterie benutzt ihr für eure E-Motoren???
Welche Erfahrungen hab ihr mit euren Batterien gemacht ,welche könnt ihr empfehlen??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Es kommt darauf was du mit den Motor machst.
Wo fährst du ??
Wieviel ??
Womit ??
Wie oft ??


----------



## Berlinerstar (21. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Schieben wird er ein Intex Mariner 4. Fahren werd ick damit größtenteils auf der Spree. Aber auch der ein oder andere See.


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Wenn du da nur ab und fährst würde ich mir eine stinknormale Autobatterie kaufen die langt völlig.

Wenn du allerdings sehr oft und viel fährst dann würde ich auf jeden Fall die Rhino Gel Batterie empfehlen,ist zwar in der Anschaffung erstmal teurer lohnt sich aber auf Dauer aber in jeden Fall.


----------



## Schwingspitze (21. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Hallöle,
soweit ich Informiert bin ,ist ne Autobatterie eine Starterbatterie
das heist viel Power für nen kurzen Moment,für einen E - Motor brauchste ne Batterie die auf lange Zeit Power hat ,desweiteren sind Autobatterien meist mit Säure gefüllt und auf vielen Gewässern verboten,wegen Boot kentern und Batterie aufm Grund ,nicht gut für das Gewässer,an der Möhnetalsperre sind nur Geelbatterien erlaubt und so eine würde ich Dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## Notung (21. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Hallo,
die Batterie!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Exide-G-60-Gel-B...wItemQQptZBatterien_Akkus?hash=item2a04c149af

und das Ladegerät 
http://cgi.ebay.de/CTEK-MULTI-XS-40...iewItemQQptZElektrogeräte?hash=item4ced605ef2

Gruß Marco


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Danke schonmal für eure antworten.
Mit Starterbatterien wollte ick auf keinen fall fahren.
Dachte das vielleich ein paar andere, die auch ein E-Motor haben was dazu sagen können.
Die Rhino find ick etwas übertrieben teuer für ne 80ah Batterie.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Sehr gut und relativ günstig sind die Vetus - die 108er ist absolut brauchbar.. .
Petri


----------



## Wochenendangler (22. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Sieh doch mal hier http://www.akkuangebote.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=69_139&osCsid=a7797054a4ac929edf222f8ef77daf12

Bei Deinem Motor brauchst Du aber auf jeden Fall mindestens 100Ah.
Ich nutze den Rhino VX 44 mit EFFEKTA BTL 12-100 AGM Batterie / Bleiakku 12V 100Ah. Bei dem 54er Motor würde ich schon 120Ah verwenden.

Gruss Ingo


----------



## gründler (22. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Hi

Starterbatterien für E-Motor = Müll 

Man sollte wissen das Gelbatterien nicht gleich Gel sein muss.

Bei 1-2-3 meins werden Gel's angeboten die gar keine richtigen sind,sondern teilgelbatterien AGM Fliess.....

Reine Gelbatterien sind teuer und können bis zu 80% entladen werden ohne Dauerhaft Schaden zu nehmen,Exide ist da so mit der Ferrarie unter Gel's,aber auch nicht billig.

Dafür hält so ne Gel aber auch bis zu 10 Jahre bei guter Pflege,ich besitze ne große Exide 140Ah und ne 80Ah Exide beide reine Gel's,und noch 2-3 vom Bund,und aus einer Notstromanlage (Krankenhaus) eine High Power Gel.So wechsel ich immer zwischen diesen Batterien um nicht eine dauer zu belasten.

Die große Exide hält bei 2x 55er Maxxum (4,20m Boot beladen ca.450kg) beide auf höchste Stufe ca.5 Std.kommt auch auf Wetter Strömung Wind an.

Für ne reine Gel brauchste auch nen Lader mit IU...Kennline das heißt der läd dann die Gel mit 14,4 Volt und regelt die Ladespannung während des Ladens runter bis sie voll ist.

Hier ist zb.Sterling Pro Budget oder ähnliche von Sterling der Ferrarie,und bringt beste Lade-ergebnisse,raten kann ich dir nur nicht am falschen ende zu sparen.Billig Gelbatterien halten meist auch solange wie sie kosten,ich habe die letzten 15 Jahre einige Batterien durch und habe gelernt lieber bißchen sparen und Marken kaufen und länger was von haben.

Zu langes stehen ohne das eine Gel arbeitet ist auch nicht förderlich,im Winter (pause) mal ab und zu ne Autoglühbirne ranhängen so das sie teilentladen wird,und dann wieder aufladen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Hi Leute#h
Das war das, was ich wissen wollte. Werd mir dann ne Exide 140Ah erstmal zum anfang kaufen. Hab gesehn das die 500€ kostet. Wie viel hast du bezahlt.
Vielen lieben dank


----------



## Merlin (23. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Also wenn du so viel  Geld ausgeben willst...würde ich auch die Original Rhino Nautic Gel Batterie kaufen.
Die ist ja extra für die Rhino Motoren gemacht worden.


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Eigentlich wollte ich soviel nicht ausgeben, aber wat bringt es ne kleine etwas billigere Batterie zu kaufen womit man dann nach ein paar Stunden paddeln muss.
Und die Rhino Batterie hat ja nur 80Ah.
Hat denn irgend jemand ne Rhino Batterie, und kann was zu ihr sagen??


----------



## MarcelHH (23. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Also ich habe einen Rhino VX 34 und schiebe damit eine Windrose 
( umgebautes Segeljolle ) 1,50 m x 3,40 m auf Fließgewässer auf gang 3 hat er eine Laufzeit von 8 Std dauerbetrieb und ich habe mir bei Ebay eine AGM 100 Ah Batterie gekauf für 159 Euro den Anbieter weiß ich leider nicht mehr habe unter AGM gesucht .
Er hatte auch andere Ah Batterien im angebot nur für meine Zweck reicht die 100 Ah .


----------



## hechti666 (23. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Berlinerstar
Bevor Du einen falschen Fehler machst bei einem Preis von 500€ schau Dir folgendes an;
bei Battcenter24
*RPower**®–Longlife* | *AGM Batterie *Akkumulator**
*in 12V 100AH*
für die Kohle bekommst Du 2 Stück.
Wir haben 3 Boote und fahren diese Batterien seit einigen Jahren! Ein vernüftiges Ladegerät und Du hast Ruhe!


----------



## gründler (23. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Wat|bigeyes|kopfkrat 500€ die spinnen ja,ich habe vor 3 Jahren 300€ bezahlt bei einem Tunning Laden für Autozubehör.

Da hohl dir erstmal verschiedene angebote über Exide rein,es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt ne Exide sein,gibt ja noch andere firmen mit reinen Gel,aber versuch eine reine Gel zu bekommen.

Nicht AGM Fliess..... usw.(aber das ist auch ansichtssache)eine reine Gel hält doppelt solange wie ne AGM oder Fliess......Sulfatiert nicht so schnell,kann bis zu 80% entladen werden ohne große Schäden,auch mal 100% aber das nur im Notfall und nur sehr selten da sonst tiefenentladung droht.

Aber 500€ ist echt zu teuer,da guck erstmal rum,wenn es ne Exide sein soll wo welche Preise herschen,wichtig halt nur darauf achten das es keine Misch Masch Batterie ist weil die halten bei regelmässigen einsatz 2-5 Jahre,dann kommt die Sulfatierung mehr und mehr durch.

Aber da gibs ja son wunderding namens Batterie Refresher,ob es was bringt auf dauer#cIch kann dir nur sagen ne reine Gel ist mit das beste was für E-Motor gibt,aber auch ne frage ob man gewillt ist mehr kohle zu investieren.

|wavey:


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Danke für eure antworten. Hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.
#h


----------



## Esoxfreund (28. April 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

und weil die richtigen Gel Batterien so teuer sind, würde ich dir ein stinknormale Autobatterie empfehlen.
ich hab den Rhino VX 44 und hab ne 65 Ampere Autobatterie, die ist nicht zu schwer und die kann man auch noch zum Boot tragen..
300 oder mehr euro für eine Gel Batterie wäre es mir nicht wert, dann lieber eine günstige Starterbatterie aufgeladen und eine weitere die schon am Netzgerät hängt.


----------



## Bauer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Hallo,

nachdem ich auf der Homepage von www.torqeedo.com die Hinweise zu Batterien und den Vergleichstest gesehen habe, habe ich die Optima Blue tech Batterie gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das Verhältnis von Preis zu Qualität für diesen Zweck (Zyklenfestigkeit) erscheint mir hier optimal.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Berlinerstar (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*

Wie viel haste denn bezahlt für deine, und mit wie viel ah??


----------



## Bauer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: E-Motor welche Batterie ???*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Wie viel haste denn bezahlt für deine, und mit wie viel ah??


ich habe 2 Stück mit je 55 Ah und 199,-€ pro Stück bezahlt.

Gruß, Bauer


----------

